# Passing of SR-71 test pilot Bob Gilliland



## MiTasol (Jul 13, 2019)

Bob Gilliland - Honorary Unsubscribe

Not the right forum but I could not find the most appropriate.

Moderators please relocate as required


----------



## Barrett (Jul 19, 2019)

My absolute favorite aviation comment is attributed to SR-71 pilot Brian Shull: "You've never been lost until you've been lost at Mach three."


----------



## Zipper730 (Jul 20, 2019)

MiTasol said:


> Bob Gilliland - Honorary Unsubscribe


He was the first SR-71 pilot. I didn't know he graduated from the US Naval Academy.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2019)




----------

